
The Secret Seat of the Knights Templar - bushido
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20190724-the-knights-templars-mightiest-stronghold
======
pjc50
The Knights Templar have a greater mystique since they were suppressed, and
revived only by fiction writers from Umberto Eco to Dan Brown; but to me the
Knights Hospitaller are in some ways more impressive for managing to hang on
to their state-without-a-country status for so long as the Sovereign Military
Order of Malta. They even had a substantial air force at one point as part of
a scheme to circumvent treaty restrictions on Italy.

~~~
nl
Yes!

I highly recommend Roger Crowley's _Empire of the Sea_ to anyone who wants to
read about Malta in the 1500s when it was a key in the battle for the
Mediterranean between the Ottomans and various European forces in various
alliances (or not)

[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/3418555-empires-of-
the-s...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/3418555-empires-of-the-sea)

~~~
samstave
Does roger have any relation to aleister crowley?

~~~
sarkisv
Now I'm confused who Ozzy is singing about in the song titled "Mr Crowley" :(

~~~
crowleythrow
Come on guys, it's not an uncommon name by any stretch of the imagination.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crowley_(surname)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crowley_\(surname\))

~~~
samstave
May not be an "uncommon surname" \-- but there is ONE prominent very
significant in history crowley!

Who the fuck do you think we are thinking about in this context. Frank Crowley
the farmer?

~~~
jsmith99
No, he probably meant the one from Good Omens

/s

------
fredley
Very strong _Broken Sword: The Shadow of the Templars_ [0] nostalgia reading
this.

0:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broken_Sword:_The_Shadow_of_th...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broken_Sword:_The_Shadow_of_the_Templars)

~~~
panpanna
You can buy the game on mobile/tablet these days.

Highly recommended!

------
swombat
And if you want to read more about how the curse unfolded, have a lot of time
to spare and can either read French or get your hands on a suitable
translation, Maurice Druon's "Les Rois Maudits" is the epic multi-volume tale
of a medieval dynasty's decline that you'll want to read.

~~~
seren
Which is one of the influence of G.R.R Martin for A Song of Ice and Fire
(GoT). Not for the dragon part, but rather the constant feuds and betrayals
between noble families.

What is interesting is that even if is fiction, most of the main characters
have existed and are more or less historically accurate.

------
Ladyady
"Paris in the fall, the last months of the year, at the end of the millenium.
The city holds many memories for me, of music, of cafes, of love, and of
death."

